# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Titan Fury bench shirt

## bigokie

Well here is my review of the Fury(in a nutshell)

Went like this:

Shirted up
225: Came down about an inch
315: Came just a little farther
405: About 2-3" from a 3 board
Pulled shirt down farther and cinched belt on tighter after 405
455: Came down to 3 board(barely) blew it back up and then muscled out the lockout
Too tired to continue doing shirted presses, went to 5 board with blues choked down. Went 225x2x3, 275x2, 315x1, 365x1.

My impression of the shirt is very good. They are awesome. The shirt didn't creak or moan when the bar was coming down. It gives a ton of pop off the boards. It helps you for probably 90-95% of your bench stroke. If the arms aren't cutting you off, then it's probably a little too loose! 

Got a couple battle wounds, the inside of my tricep look like someone cut the shit out of them. Smashed my right ring finger racking 405. Lost some skin off of it. This has not been a good week for my fingers!

I am very impressed with this shirt, and it's a meet fit. The comp fit will probably give even more. I will probably be getting one soon.

Mines a size 46 if anyone wants to know. Chest 45, arms 18. I rounded the arms down from about 18.5 and the chest I gave exact.

Hope this helps you guys out. Good luck and if you want to get a Fury, I think that you will like it.

Later

----------


## powerlifterjay

Sounds good. Just curious though i hear the fuss about this fury and Inzers phenom, but is the hoopla over the fact that a poly is stronger then it used to be? Or is it supposed to be comparable to denim?

----------


## deciever

supposedly comparable to the denim

new boss shirt is also supposedly supposed to be ::dun dun dun:: BETTER than denim

----------


## bigokie

What's up Jay?! This shirt seems to be as good as a denim. The front is nowhere near poly like material. It is like a denim, but it doesn't stretch as much as a denim, if you can believe that. I don't think that any normal poly will compare to this shirt or a denim. 

Yes the boss is coming and I'm on the waiting list! It should be like a double denim!!! Hope that is true. 

Jay, I also have a double denim coming and will compare as soon as I get a few workouts in each shirt....

Bye for now

----------


## deciever

im guessing that the boss will have less stretch than a denim, much less(if you ever felt the boss material you know what im talking about)

it should be close, to a double layer denim if not better in a single ply... so imagine a double ply open back radical cut, velcro back boss shirt...

----------


## bigokie

As far as what they've said when I talk with them is that the boss will be as good as a double denim, that's why they are not even planning on bringing out a double ply.

I think the boss and the fury shirt are gonna be winners, if people are willing to try them out and take the abuse of wearing a super tight shirt.

Dec, I really don't think there will be a need to go with an open back shirt. It's real easy to get on.

----------


## deciever

i was referring to the BOSS material when it comes out... not the NXG.

Cant wait for you to hit 500

----------


## Jagermeister

bigokie,
is there any way to loosen the shirt up? 

I orderd the same size shirt as you, except for the arms, I orderd 17"
but, I only bench mid 300's raw

----------


## musc2002pa

Right now there is no custom Furys, so they aren't tailoring the arm size to what you order. Basically they go off chest measurements. My chest is 52.5 so comp fit is 52, meet 54, training 56. Soon they will be doing custom furys, along with double furys. The phenom is suppose to be comparable. 

PLjay..I have talked to a few open back Dbl denim users, and they are saying this fury is right to par with it, if not better. I will have my fury in about a week to try.

Chad T.
www.CarolinaPower.net

----------


## Cubanito17

GLAD to hear the shirt went good. Now I just have to decide which one to ask for christmas hopefully by that time they WILL be doing custom fits.

----------


## bigokie

They are doing custom furys. I talked with them on the phone on Friday. But what happens is that you have to order a regular size, then if it doesn't work you send it back and explain the problem to them. They will change it out. So in other words, you HAVE to try an off the shelf fit before you can get a custom one.

Jager, what can you do on the 5 board? If it's pretty high and your speed is good you will be in the same boat as I am in. My speed is real high and so is my 5 board. Don't know what I get raw, I know I can get 365 off a 3 board. That's about as much as I know now. 

This shirt will take 520 to touch, for me. This is the meet fit also. So in a few months if this shirt seems to work out good I'll probably go back and get a comp fit and try to work up to 600. This will be a ways off but I might as well plan ahead.

The OK state record for the 275 and 308/SHW is only 545. I really feel that next year I can give this record a run for the money, and I will still be a junior!

----------


## Cubanito17

Hey since i've NEVER SHIRTED up is will the same shirt for you and if i get one for me have to be the same weight to touch. I'm guessing not but I don't understand why for some people that have the same measurement for one person it takes 100lbs more to touch and for the other person they can BLOW it up easy!??!?

----------


## deciever

its relative to your max

for example.. 

two lifters i dentical size

one lifter maxes at 300
other maxes at 500

they both get the same shirt..
now, the shirt itself cant support the weight that these people can, so the weight that is going to touch, is going to be the weight that is heavy to lifter, and relative to his max.

----------


## musc2002pa

It has a lot to do with how tight you stay. I can take a denim shirt, and just completely relax, let my elbows flare, and 135 will touch. 

Chad T.
www.carolinapower.net

----------


## bigokie

It is mainly based on how tight it is. You could put my shirt on and 225 would probably touch. It is super tight on me, especially the sleeves. The shirt is distributing the weight over your chest and shoulders so it's not really what you can support.

----------


## powerlifterjay

Well it sounds good. I hope it does compare to denim, maybe i will get one to play with. But i have been using denim since day one really and i just dont think i could abandon my old friend!! Denim and I have been thorugh some battles and we always prevail. BUt time will tell. But for now i will live this new experince and feel your joy, cause iam loyal to my fabric!! BUt if its anyting like the material in a hardcore poly suit then i can actually see where it could be comparable. Does it come with velcro? And what about Inzers new phenom? Does it compare to that as well. I look at it like this poly is poly. 

I got denim that i cant even imagine touching 550 in it. 
I got another that i could not get 660 or 675 down in the gym
and one even looser that in my last meet i couldnt get 640 completly down. 

Thats tight!

----------


## bigokie

Damn son that is tight! Poly is poly, that's true. But NXG is not poly. People don't understand this. Poly stretches, Nxg does not. At least not enough to notice. That is why it is being compared to denim. I am not gonna get caught up in this whole thing. I am still experimenting to figure out what works for me. If when I get my denim it beats the Fury, then by all means that's what I will use. Won't know until I've been using both for about 8 months. You ought to get one just to try though, considering how cheap they are!

----------


## musc2002pa

Thats basically my plan. I am going to try them all. At 70 bucks, the Fury is too cheap not to try. I have heard the material is like that of a seatbelt, so I dont think it would stretch anything like a poly would.

Chad T.
www.CarolinaPower.net

----------


## powerlifterjay

How long do they take to get in?

----------


## deciever

on BO's thread on elite it said this...

...I decided to use a 3 board to see what would touch. So with my friends help I wriggled into it. It took maybe 30 seconds, if that. .....

----------


## bigokie

Yup. It only took like 30 seconds. Put both arms thru, then put head thru, then had friend pull it down. It took less time to do then to type it. It was pretty tight, but I did call them and they told me that I can still go one size smaller! I have no idea what a comp fit cut would do for me, maybe take 550-600 to touch. One thing is for sure, it would probably hurt like hell to wear.

----------


## deciever

bigokie- i was looking at few reviews and a basic guideline for the sizes are.. i think.... 
lets say you have a 50 inch chest...

A comp fit would be a 48
a meet fit would be a 50
and the loosest fit would be a 52... 

im not sure if thats exact , but i think its something like that.

if its not that than it would be something like
comp- 46
meet- 48
looest 50

----------


## bigokie

Yup. You're right. I called them again and asked them about it last week. They said for me I could go down to a 44! That sucker would be tight! Maybe next year. It would probably take 575 to touch! I would need a tow truck to get it on.

----------


## bigokie

Well tried out the shirt again today. 

It went good. The shirt is stretching a little more now. Not much, but I can definately tell that it is starting to stretch a hair. It's working pretty good. Helped me work up to 500 off a 5 board. It didn't give a lot of support but it did help a little. Mainly kept my shoulders tight.

By the way, I have new found respect for guys like PLJay, Bench and Iish. You guys that use over 500 week in and week out. That shit hurts! I feel like my upper body is gonna collapse. And Jay, I will never make fun of you for using the tri machine again. After my boards today I could only do about 3 sets of incline tri extensions. Upper body just hurt too much. 

Boss will be out in 8 weeks! I can't wait. It shouldn't stretch at all!!!!

----------


## deciever

what was your previous best off a 5 board?

----------


## bigokie

Not quite sure. I had done a 545 with rev blues off a 5 board. Haven't used straight weight on one in a while.

----------


## benchmonster

It does hurt. That is why I have switched my tricep hypertrophy work to Sundays when I do M.E. work. I have nothing left in the tank to do heavy lockout type work after going over 500 w/boards, shirts/ and what not. 

Keeping the bar low and in the groove helps with the pain tho. When I get lazy and let the bar drift back over my face that is when I really am hurting. Upper pecs and front delts really take a pounding when you do that. 

I remember a time when 300 lbs in my hands felt like it was crushing both my hands and my wrists. Now it feels like a toy. Right now 600 hurts, and I look forward to the day when that feels like a toy. (those who don't know me be aware I am talking about partial movements, the benchmonster is not yet able to full press 600, but is working toward it)

B.

----------


## deciever

95 lbs used to feel like it was crushing my hands.... and now, well now it still does.. im a puss  :Frown: 

im just joking, only 275 hurts to hold, as does anything over 300

----------


## Cubanito17

well anything over 400 starts hurting if I'm holding it for more than 5 seconds.... Hey deciever I'm right in that boat wit you bout bein a puss.

----------


## deciever

the most i've ever held was like 345 for 10 seconds... that hurt... 

anything over 190 feels heavy to me...but doesnt hurt.

----------


## bigokie

So Bench, what have you been doing after ME movements for tricep? I'm thinking of just doing heavy pushdowns with band around shoulders on the pushdown machine. Any suggestions? I can not do regular db extensions, they kill my elbows. I can do the overhead db like PlJay, but not too often.

----------


## benchmonster

Depends upon the day. After speed work, I do some sort of a lockout type movement for low (3-5) reps (5 board, rack lockout w/doubled greens (350+ band tension), or JM's) 

Then on Sunday, I have been doing higher rep/hypertrophy stuff, like reverse band tricep extensions (these are outstanding), floor tricep extensions with bands, 3 board reverse grip bench (new staple) or sometimes I will do reverse band close grip bench.

I have completely quit doing dumbell work for triceps. It tears my elbows up, and really does not contribute that much, IMO to lockout power. I wish I could do them, cause I think they are great for increasing mass, but I can't so I don't get real worried about it. 

Pushdowns with a band would probably work well. I like the pushdowns we did with the bands over the rack too. I think those are good alternatives to the dumbell stuff. 

B.

----------

